# Future TV Star?



## surfingfireman (Oct 8, 2005)

Just wanted everyone to know that I recently completed my first ever episode of a TV show.  I am one of the "stars" of a reality tv show that will in air in Canada on the Outdour Life Network in the spring of 2006.  The show is called Mantracker and involves myself and another "prey" trying to avoid being captured by a legendary tracker who rides on horseback.  We have to get from point A to point B within 2 days without getting caught.  We have no idea where Mantracker is and he doesn't know where we are trying to get to.

It has always been a dream of mine to be in a movie or on a tv show and now one of those has come true.  Doubt it will lead to anymore roles or any kind of fame but deep down I hope I make an impression with a producer or casting agent somewhere.

I will provide more details when or if I know when it is going to air.

C-YA

Mike


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 8, 2005)

*Gets your autograph now * :mrgreen:

Seriously, that's cool ! Will try and tune in !


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

So is it a whole season of dude chasing you or are you just in the one ep... if you can upload it to teh web and post  a lik that would be really cool. 

CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome! Sounds like a rather strange tv show.... hehe that I would probably watch!

Congrats!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 8, 2005)

Will it Air in the US?  I have that Channel too.  I think...


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 8, 2005)

ok... will it be in PL somewhen!?!?! If so, I wanna know which "pray" is you


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2005)

That is awesome - congrats!! Must have been a lot of fun, too.


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 12, 2005)

I really doubt it will air anywher but in Canada and I am only in the one episode.  But who knows, if goes well, maybe I will make it to Mantracker All-Stars.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 13, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Will it Air in the US? I have that Channel too. I think...


 
If it airs in the US, I will watch it....is there a website for the show?


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 13, 2005)

There is a website, but nothing on it.  Just says something like "The Mantracker is coming"... Actually, I just looked at it, it says: "He's coming to get you."

http://www.mantracker.ca/


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 14, 2005)

Have you ever read the short story "The Most Dangerous Game"?  It sounds like that's where they got this idea.  Congrats, I wish you fame, and whatnot :greenpbl:


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 14, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Have you ever read the short story "The Most Dangerous Game"?


 
I knew it reminded me of something!  It does indeed sound exactly like that.  Do tell us the time(s) it airs :thumbup: and Good Luck!


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, I have read "The Most Dangerous Game" (in grade 9 english class) and I have seen the Ice-T movie version "Surviving the Game".  Luckily, my life was never on the line during this show.  Maybe they will up the odds for future episodes.


----------



## surfingfireman (Apr 12, 2006)

I originally posted this back in October, but the show's premiering tonight in Canada.  It airs at 9PM on the Outdoor Life Channel.  It is not the episode that I will be in, but it was shot near where I live and you will see what I will be up against.  My episode airs May 24th, I believe. 

There is a bit of info on the webpage, but the picture they have of me is brutal!  http://www.mantracker.ca/the_chase.html

So everybody watch it if you can, up the viewership, and write in to make me a star!!!!  

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

Well...I would...if I was in Canada. :er:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 12, 2006)

sounds like fun, i'd prolly watch a few episodes if i could... i hope it makes something happen for you... :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah....I just cancelled the 2nd tier on my cable...so I don't have OLN anymore.  I would have like to watch that.

Rather than avoid the Mantracker, you should have tracked him...that would get you some attention.  Even better if you show up at the finish point with him tied up sitting backwards on his own horse.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Ah....I just cancelled the 2nd tier on my cable...so I don't have OLN anymore. I would have like to watch that.
> 
> Rather than avoid the Mantracker, you should have tracked him...that would get you some attention. Even better if you show up at the finish point with him tied up sitting backwards on his own horse.


I like the way Mike thinks. :twisted:


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I like the way Mike thinks. :twisted:



:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

It's a good thing I'm not on Survivor...first day there, I would raid the other camp, tie up the men and take the women & children to be slaves in my camp.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 12, 2006)

Right on man.. I gotta check it out.  I got OLN, woo hoo.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 12, 2006)

That'll be cool.  OLN should be in your cable lineup if you have some of the upper channels in the good ole US.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2006)

Well now, isn't that just the coolest thing! The guy I play TPF trivia with is a TV Star!! Well done. I look forward to an update on the air date.

(So, are ya featured in any firefighter calendars?  :mrgreen: )


----------



## surfingfireman (Apr 15, 2006)

Ant,

FF calendars are a bad topic around these parts.  The year before I got hired, my department did one and lost tons of money.  So we don't even think of doing one again.

By the way, you are some serious competition in trivia!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 15, 2006)

double post...see below


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 15, 2006)

Yikes, hard to imagine a fire dept losing money on a FF calendar! Didn't mean to hit a raw nerve there. Maybe it was cuz you weren't in it?  

And your perfect 10 in trivia today is gonna be a bit hard/impossible to beat. Sheesh, you sure read fast.

Hope the show leads to good things for you.


----------



## monicam (Apr 16, 2006)

that was awesome soundz cool..


----------



## slickhare (Apr 16, 2006)

looks awesome! i hope i can catch it sometime!


----------



## beesman (May 1, 2006)

The show is awesome!  I've seen all 3 episodes so far.  The first episode was a bit boring for me, the second one was much better, but I think those girls were actually caught more than once and they let them keep going.  The third episode has been the best so far.  The countryside was incredibly beautiful, and the suspense and drama in that show was really good.  The man 'prey' apparently zapped his body of energy or something and then he and the girl 'prey' fought at the end.  Who knows about was exactly, but she seemed to be a bit of a weirdo anyway as far as I was concerned.  Although he was 'uinque' as well, she was just downright difficult it appeared.  The mantracker dude can be okay at times and arrogant and annoying at other times.  He has an attitude for sure...but it's all part of the show I'm sure.  I do think it's 100% Canadian and probably not aired in the US.  But it's definitely worth watching.


----------



## surfingfireman (May 1, 2006)

Beesman,

Wow, I am glad you like the show so much.  If you think the shows you have seen so far were good, just wait until you see my episode....


----------



## beesman (May 3, 2006)

Soooooooo.....pretty sure of yourself aren't you surfingfireman?  I think it will be tough to top the bear hunter prey.  You could tell he was a natural, and not acting.  But I'll comment on your 'performance' when I see it.  Remember everyone.....the show is on tonight on OLN!


----------



## beesman (May 4, 2006)

Was this not the most humdrum, lackluster show so far?  The only tiny bit of excitement was when they came across the bear.  I can't say anything really bad about the 2nd show with the 2 girls.  They were okay.  But the third show with the chick that was teamed up with bear hunter Prey (who so far is definitely my favorite personality), and now this one last night.......where are they getting these idiots!  Lesson to be learned here guys is to make sure you get partnered up with another man!  I mean, this girl "owns and operates a clothing optional chicken farm" (www.mantracker.ca), what is that???  What kind of person does this? I actually felt sorry for the guy Prey last night because he seemed pretty decent. So surfingfireman, your show has is destined to be better than last nights because it can't be any worse! I hate sounding so negative because I do like the show in general.


----------



## surfingfireman (May 7, 2006)

beesman, I just watched that most recent episode last night.  I didn't find it as "humdrum" as you did, but I did feel bad for the guy.  He seemed pretty with it but as soon as the girl had the hissy fit and took over, everything went downhill.

Keep on watching.


----------



## beesman (May 10, 2006)

It's all subjective isn't it???  But I think the show is still great....and it's on tonight at 9:00 again!!!  I'm always anxious to watch it.  Let's talk tomorrow about the episode.


----------



## beesman (May 11, 2006)

So..what did you think of last night's show? I liked it.  The girl was cool.  They made a great team in my opinion. That river had to be damn cold eh? Still think it's totally unfair to have that self-centred..too sure of himself...Mantracker dude on a horse with a local sidekick.  But hey!!  What do I know.  I hope someone else wins soon........they are proving my point by only having 1 team so far win (and they won because they hitched a ride in a car!!!). No way to outrun horses!


----------



## surfingfireman (May 13, 2006)

I thought that last episode was pretty good.  They were a good team and they were doing well, until they trapped themselves on that train track.  When she said she had a bad feeling about it, they should have turned around right then and there.

And yeah, that water would have been DAMN cold.  No wonder her legs started to cramp up afterwards.

Less then two weeks until my episode....


----------



## michaelmackenzie (May 16, 2006)

i just caught this "mantracker" show for the first time last week. pretty decent, great concept for sure. i hope they repeat the others i missed.

i just went to the website www.mantracker.ca and this wednesday's episode looks good. two military dudes against the manhunter.

it also mentions they're looking for more "prey" for season 2. i'd love to do it but i'm way too out of shape these days.

congrats on getting picked for the show surfingfireman. must've been a blast.


----------



## surfingfireman (May 21, 2006)

I have to admit that the last episode was pretty good and those guys did well. Got to the end without "cheating" like the girls.  

Only a couple days until my episode, 9pm Wed OLN in Canada for those who have forgot.  Just remember, anytime I look stupid, cocky or ridiculous, it is all just editing.... 

C-YA

Mike


----------



## beesman (May 23, 2006)

I have to agree and disagree with your comment on the last show.  The girls didn't really cheat...they used what methods and means presented themselves so they could get to the finish.  Obviously hitching a ride in a car wasn't against any rules or they wouldn't have won.  But, I do think they were caught numerous times...and for whatever reason they let them go.  That's what bugged me about their show.  The last one was okay......but sometimes I think they decide when the horses can do certain things and when they can't...all in the name of the show.  It seems like they are going forward with another season......let's all demand a new Mantracker!  Someone with more personality and charisma.  Looking forward to watching the rest of this season though!


----------



## beesman (May 25, 2006)

Mike:  Your big debut is next week right?  Looking forward to watching you.  Did you watch last night's show?  Very disappointed in the prey's lack of ability to outrun/outsmart the Mantracker.  But I guess the show is called 'Mantracker' right?


----------



## Antarctican (May 25, 2006)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Only a couple days until my episode, 9pm Wed OLN in Canada for those who have forgot.


 
Mike, when you posted this May 21, I assumed the 'couple of days' reference meant your episode was gonna be May 24 (yesterday).  It obviously wasn't you.  Did they change the order around? Is your episode gonna be May 31?


----------



## surfingfireman (May 29, 2006)

I am sorry I am so late getting back to you guys on this but I have been crazy busy.  If you need proof, check out my lack of appearances at the Trivia Challenge.

Yes, my episode got bumped to this week: Wed May 31 at 9pm.  It repeats at midnight as well.  I had told close to 100 people directly plus the masses on here about the 24th and they were a little bummed I misinformed them.  I hope the quality of the show makes up for it.

Enjoy the show and I will answer any questions I can about the episode afterwards.  The producer called me on Friday and restated what others on the production crew had told me earlier: "This is the best episode of them all!"

C-YA

Mike


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 29, 2006)

All right! I will definitely watch on Wednesday! :mrgreen: By the way, is that 9PM Eastern? I'm in Mountain Standard in Edmonton so what time is that


----------



## mnewell (May 30, 2006)

Hate to burst your obvious big headed bubble "Mr. Everything", but I happen to know someone else that was on the show, and she and her partner were told the exact same thing. Makes you wonder doesn't it.

See you on TV Wednesday night!


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2006)

mnewell said:
			
		

> Hate to burst* your obvious big headed bubble "Mr. Everything",* but I happen to know someone else that was on the show, and she and her partner were told the exact same thing. Makes you wonder doesn't it.
> 
> See you on TV Wednesday night!



Bad way to make an entrance.  Play nice, or don't play at all.


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 30, 2006)

mnewell said:
			
		

> Hate to burst your obvious big headed bubble "Mr. Everything", but I happen to know someone else that was on the show, and she and her partner were told the exact same thing. Makes you wonder doesn't it.
> 
> See you on TV Wednesday night!



Wow. Good luck lasting in these forums with that attitude


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 31, 2006)

I SAW YOU MIKE! YOU _____ (No spoilers  )! I accidently forgot to watch it so I saw the ending. It airs again this week so I will see the full episode. That is really cool! So what was filming it like?


----------



## beesman (Jun 1, 2006)

Saw the show last night, and it was good.  I actually thought Luke had a super attitude and was really funny.  I loved it when he said "mantracker this" and gave the Mantracker the thumbs up across the swamp.  The stuff he said was hilarious.  Mike...couple comments.  I'm not sure I agree with your lack of 'team' commitment.  I don't think you should have left your partner on his own.  As well, what's with the last scene when you're running to the finish line?  Your hat is completely different from the previous scene????  Is that what those in TV land would call a 're-take' situation?  And I definitely didn't like Mantracker's comment to his horse about 'pick up your Fing feet' or something like that.  That obviously has no reflection on you Mike.......just reconfirms my original opinion that the Mantracker is a first class P___CK!  Good job though.  As long as you enjoyed yourself while doing it.....that's what matters.  I bet it's really cool to actually see yourself on TV!!!!


----------



## Kwag (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Mike,

I saw your episode today. It was great. I live in Sault Ste. Marie also and my dad is in the same union as Luke. Luke is a funny guy.

Heh, Jockstrap.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2006)

Well Mike, that certainly was an exciting ending, with you bolting for the finish line with the Mantracker on horseback hot on your heels.  Your adrenaline level must've been sky high.


----------



## surfingfireman (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry I have been in hiding for so long post episode, but I am glad you guys got to see the episode.  It sounds like you enjoyed it too, which is even better. 

Just a note, especially for Beesman.  You have to accound for ALOT of editing.  They probably shot close to 80 hours of footage and only used half an hour.  The final scene of me sprinting to the finish was almost an hour after I had been lying in that creek for close to half an hour.  I was almost hypothermic and bundled up as soon as I had a moment I thought I was safe. They did film me putting on some warm layers, but cut them during editing.  I am actually still not allowed to go into lots of details about the making of the show, but editing made lots of things appear a little different then how they actually were.  

I don't want to get over defensive, just remember it is TV.  Anyways, the show seems tp be getting a positive response from just about everyone.  It airs again tommorrow (Sunday June 4 at 5pm) and will probably repeat every so often on the Outdoor Life Channel.

Feel free to write lots of emails to the network saying how much you loved the show.   Thanks for watching and giving me your opinions.

C-YA

Mike


----------



## df3photo (Jun 4, 2006)

That show sounds sweet. glad to hear it/you did good. Do you know the name of the "tracker"?  Ive been following one famous tracker named Tom Brown Jr. and heard a year ago or so that he was to do a tv show similar to what your talking about. Hes written a ton of book ( i read most) . and out of all the "reality" TV shows that sounds like one of the better ones.
 Hope you make it to the all star show!


----------



## beesman (Jun 5, 2006)

You didn't address my other comment about leaving your teammate behind.  I thought I read somewhere along the way that in order to win, you actually had to finish together.  I wasn't there, but I guess I question how you can be so proud of winning when you desserted your partner.  :thumbdown:  Again...my opinion only.


----------



## khmerog (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude. I just watched the episode of mantracker and I saw you. I dont know you or anything. You actually look like a Bebop, but I was searching on how the show works. Like If you are trying to hide from the Mantracker cant the mantracker just look for the camera crew that is recording you. Can you explain to me how the show worked. Becuase it seemed like the camera would have heated you out.

PS: You ditched that hippie. hehe. Not very nice to do to someone. But hippies dont count.


----------

